# Goat Companion



## Deb75476 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can a pig be a good companion for goats? Anybody had personal experience with the relationship between the two? What do you guys think?


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

get another doe.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

no a pig would probably kill the goat. Get another goat would be the best option. Or even a sheep. With a sheep you can have the wool to spin and make into something. Sheep and goats go together much better than pigs and goats.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I see Llamas advertised for free occasionally on Craigslist.
Apparently people put them and goats together.
Should work for sheep I would think.
Something about coyotes but I'm not positive.
AC


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Llamas and donkeys are sometimes used as "guard animals" because they are bigger then the sheep and goats and donkeys especially are very dog aggressive. 

Additionally if you get a llama or a donkey you need to make sure that they have been around sheep and goats because not all will be good guard animals. 

For donkeys in particular, look for a female preferably one either preganent or with a small foal. Those make the best guard animals because they defend the foal.


----------



## aardvark48 (Nov 14, 2008)

Do dogs keep coyotes away or do they get in fights?


----------



## dimensionx (Nov 14, 2008)

Sometimes goats like to bully other animals.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

It depends on the dog. Some dogs will help keep the coyotes away but others won't ( if you have a specific Guardian type dog Ie German shephard, or other guard type dog, those are better then the run of the mill mut) And you need a dog the same size or bigger then the coyotes also. You don't want to have your basset hound match wits with a coyote.



aardvark48 said:


> Do dogs keep coyotes away or do they get in fights?


----------

